# Camo Dipping?



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone had this done and where? I checked out Tarjac and like what they had to offer. Just wondering what others experiences are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam These guy's http://www.camocreekhydrographics.com/index.php had a booth at Outdoorama, and had some really nice work. They can camo just about anything, and are a Michigan company.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Gander Mountain gunsmith services also offer camo dipping. You could call them and ask who they are out source it too. Also several taxidermists do dipping as well for skulls, etc. Maybe one of them can chime in and tell you who they use.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jediknight (Mar 11, 2006)

Camo Creek In Brighton did this skull for my daughter. He dips all kinds of things. I thought real good prices and only took like 2 weeks.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Kevin at camocreek did a wonderful job on an old skull of mine. I would definitely recommend him and his company! 

MDH

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, good responses guys! Gonna have to checkout Camocreek. I wanna tear my Trykon down and send it in. I'm thinking Carbon Fiber riser and some sort of camo on the limbs and cams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

